# *NEW Jolly Rodgers ride VIDEO*



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Heres a video of our latest ride with some of the guys from the LMP crew.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice vid. Looks fun and Awesome choice in the music!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Another great vid guys. Looked like a good time.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys we did have a great time! 

Jctgumby- Look forward to riding with you at cooterville labor day weekend.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Hell yeah, can't wait


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

great job on vid.....man i love that popo.....the new lift and everything looks great....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome vid guys! Keep em comin :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Great Videos, and super nice bike!


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Aweosme! :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

good action packed video only thing missing is me ..lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> good action packed video only thing missing is me ..lol


And me.... Jeez, moved farther away and already forgetting who your friends are :banghead:

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm definitely regretting going to HLORP instead of going with yall. No water at HL and plenty of water at Jolly. Go figure!


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

2 WD like its no big deal huh,


----------

